# Hello from Sweden!



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

My name is Emma, and I’m writing from Sweden. 
I’ve been lurking around here for a while, but just became a member, to improve my English - So sorry if my English is a bit off.

I own a flaxen chestnut imported from the Netherlands, named Stella, we do a little dressage, we used to compete up to national level here in 
Sweden, and just started to get into western, and it’s so much fun! But right now she’s in foal to a palomino stallion, and she will have her first 
foal in May this year.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Emma! I am glad you came out of the shadows to participate. Your English is absolutely perfect! Perhaps you could post some pictures of your mare? And, certainly when the baby comes, you will post some, right?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you!

Sure, I have a lot of pictures of my mare! Almost too many, if that's possible.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Your horse is stunning I love her color

Welcome to the forum Emma 
I am half Swedish


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome! So you own that beautiful mare!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Your horse is stunning I love her color
> 
> Welcome to the forum Emma
> I am half Swedish


Thank you! 

Oh you are? Do you speak any Swedish? 

Waresbear; Thank you! Yes I have owned her for almost 8 years now.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! You have a very nice mare, love her coloring and mane!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas! You have a very nice mare, love her coloring and mane!


Hi! I've always wanted to go to Texas, it seems to be a lot different from being here in Sweden.


----------



## bighorserider (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow your mare is gorgeous and your photography is wonderful. And there is no such thing as too many horse photos!!

Your English is fine. You wouldn't want to try and read my Swedish .


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! What a GORGEOUS mare! I love her color, markings, and especially her mane and tail!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your mare is stunning!!! :smile:


----------



## Vegan Draftman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hej Emma !


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Nej men hallå! En till från Sverige ser jag. Vad roligt!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice Mare I love her color


----------



## Vegan Draftman (Feb 25, 2012)

Ja visst e´det kul, but I think we better stick to english in this forum to avoid confusion. And I need to practise as well. Maybe I´ll move to US one day. 
So, where do you live in Sweden. I´m in Örkelljunga but home is were your hart is, aint that what they always say ? And It´s defenitely not here.


----------

